# Zachary 908's 120g "A New Beginning" RIP for now...



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What's up, folks! My 75g tank (Link in sig) Has been torn down, and I'm in the process of upgrading to a 120g tank!

Here are the tentative specs:

120g Marineland tank (4'x2'x2')
TEK 8x54 watt T5-HO 
Aquasoil Amazonia (eight 9 liter bags are on the way! :help: )
Sun sun CF-500 (Only 525GPH, but I will supplement flow with a powerhead)
Sicce Voyager 1 (800GPH)
Pressurized Co2

I'll be purchasing the driftwood tomorrow, and hopefully attaching slate to all of the pieces.

Here's a shot of the tank with a bit of the equipment.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, that is a promising start!.....  No algae yet! LOL!

I'm sure that it'll be awesome. I like the dimensions on that 120...should give you some more room to play with. Is this going to be a collectoritis tank, or are you planning something specific?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see this filled and planted.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

zack you beat me to it... gah! i'm waiting for the wifey to be away in April so I can construct my 100g dream tank... of course i'm uber jealous but i am more happy to know all you're saving and planning has paid off and you're able to start a new tank adventure...congratulations bro!  

i shall be living vicariously through your exploits young sir. three cheers to your new adventure!

buce! buce! buce! .. goooo bucephalandra!! :O

sorry my "i'm too sexy for a crypt and you know it" jungle is still in the works 


- thefisherman


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys! This is essentially my dream tank, so I'm pretty happy I was able to get it!

Well.. it could turn into a collectoritis tank, but that isn't the plan. But.. you know how that works. :help:

The plan as far as Flora is very similiar to Tom's tank.. not because I'm a copy cat, but because he has just about all of my favorite plants, ha!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

look forward to it zach!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Super cool!!! Can we get another FTS? :hihi: Just kidding. Nice job on getting this beast!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> look forward to it zach!


Me too!


chad320 said:


> Super cool!!! Can we get another FTS? :hihi: Just kidding. Nice job on getting this beast!


Haha! Once I get hardscape I'll get another shot. :hihi: Thanks, dude!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not planted yet, sheesh... LOL


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> It's not planted yet, sheesh... LOL


omg maybe i'm like the kid from the sixth sense....thefisherman says in a whispering voice: "i see plants people" :O


- thefisherman


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> It's not planted yet, sheesh... LOL





thefisherman said:


> omg maybe i'm like the kid from the sixth sense....thefisherman says in a whispering voice: "i see plants people" :O
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


You guys are hilarious. :hihi:

I'm still waiting on my aquasoil, canister filter, and a few other things that I'm sure I forgot about. I also need to pick up some black paint for the back glass.


----------



## Fire-ted (Jan 26, 2012)

Where did you find the aquasoil available?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fire-ted said:


> Where did you find the aquasoil available?


AFA got some in! I bookmarked the site and was checking daily for like two weeks. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

How much did that cost ya? My ramosior is growing so good! Soon there will be enough to share!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> How much did that cost ya? My ramosior is growing so good! Soon there will be enough to share!


Just go to the site and take a guess. I don't want to relive that nightmare. :help: 

Nice!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahh that's too many clicks! I might sprain my thumb.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Ahh that's too many clicks! I might sprain my thumb.


Mine cried when I clicked the button to send money on paypal. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Mine cried when I clicked the button to send money on paypal. :hihi:


Too bad shipping nearly doubles the cost.  I was close too ordering once or twice before (when I had money) but that shipping cost is *killer*

In for the thread though, will be cool too see this fill out bro.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:icon_eek::drool:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

My filter came today! The aquasoil should be in sometime this next week.

Oh, and my GH booster came yesterday. I also got some Iron to mess around with.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Too bad shipping nearly doubles the cost.  I was close too ordering once or twice before (when I had money) but that shipping cost is *killer*
> 
> In for the thread though, will be cool too see this fill out bro.


Yup.. shipping was INSANE!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I know what you spent as I did the same for my 150. 8 bags should give you a nice slope to work with.

Craig


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

guys i know there are entire threads dedicated to this question but i dare ask it again: "what is so special about aquasoil?" :O


- thefisherman


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> I know what you spent as I did the same for my 150. 8 bags should give you a nice slope to work with.
> 
> Craig


That's what I was hoping for, plus a little extra can't hurt!



thefisherman said:


> guys i know there are entire threads dedicated to this question but i dare ask it again: "what is so special about aquasoil?" :O


From what I understand it's a fancy dirt that has a bunch of nutrients in it! :biggrin: Hopefully it works as well as people claim.


----------



## Layout420 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just paid ~ 175$ for 4 bags shipped to FLA. The new amazonia is pretty decent. It has a nice dark look where as Amazonia II was more brown. I am thinking about redoing my 20 gallon. I've had it up for almost 3 years now. Luckily I never had any of the horror stories that everyone else seems to have. My advice is don't really mess around with it too much. The more your hands are in the tank the more it will break down. Yea, it's nothing all too special. I had Eco Complete and it did just fine, I actually prefer the fact that Eco Complete doesn't break down. Although, I will say that Aquasoil has never failed me. It's been nearly 3 years and it's still kicking, never once had algae and my plants have been green since day 1. I rarely dose since they are just ferns and not really needy stem plants. Best of luck. 

P.S. do you plan on straining the Aquasoil? I've noticed it has quite a bit of fine powder and it might be a good idea to filter it. Oh, and it's known for leeching a ton of ammonia in the first few months. I had some bad spikes with mine and used a filter additive to scrub the ammonia.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Layout420 said:


> I just paid ~ 175$ for 4 bags shipped to FLA. The new amazonia is pretty decent. It has a nice dark look where as Amazonia II was more brown. I am thinking about redoing my 20 gallon. I've had it up for almost 3 years now. Luckily I never had any of the horror stories that everyone else seems to have. My advice is don't really mess around with it too much. The more your hands are in the tank the more it will break down. Yea, it's nothing all too special. I had Eco Complete and it did just fine, I actually prefer the fact that Eco Complete doesn't break down. Although, I will say that Aquasoil has never failed me. It's been nearly 3 years and it's still kicking, never once had algae and my plants have been green since day 1. I rarely dose since they are just ferns and not really needy stem plants. Best of luck.
> 
> P.S. do you plan on straining the Aquasoil? I've noticed it has quite a bit of fine powder and it might be a good idea to filter it. Oh, and it's known for leeching a ton of ammonia in the first few months. I had some bad spikes with mine and used a filter additive to scrub the ammonia.


Glad to hear you are happy with it so far.

I don't plan to strain it as I will have plenty of polishing media in the canister filter, plus I don't want to waste any "gold" :hihi: Yup, I'm familiar with the ammonia spike it supposedly gives. However, I've got plenty of time to wait before adding fish, so no issues there.

Thanks for the heads up and the info.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

PICS PICS PICS!! 

of what? pretty much anything will calm me down for now...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> PICS PICS PICS!!
> 
> of what? pretty much anything will calm me down for now...


Uh... I still haven't gotten anything new. 

The aquasoil is supposed to get here tomorrow, I suppose I can take pictures of that. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

When I got my first bag of aquasoil, I got so excited. I never knew I could be so happy for a bag of dirt to arrive at my house via mail.

-Caton


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Let us see that filter of yours.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

The only thing about Aquasoil is that it turns into mud in time and can be a pain and get everywhere while moving plants. Only reason why I have stuck with Eco-complete. The plants do and will grow alot faster and lusher with Aquasoil, plants really love it. Thats awesome you got a 120 Zach, Im jealous


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> The only thing about Aquasoil is that it turns into mud in time and can be a pain and get everywhere while moving plants. Only reason why I have stuck with Eco-complete. The plants do and will grow alot faster and lusher with Aquasoil, plants really love it. Thats awesome you got a 120 Zach, Im jealous


Yeah, I don't plan to move stuff around much, so hopefully it will bed fine!

Thanks Knuggs, I can't wait to get it going. 



jkan0228 said:


> Let us see that filter of yours.


I'll PM you some photos later. Busy atm


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It happened.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see 7 bags..... Damn.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> i see 7 bags..... Damn.


eight.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I see 8, 3 in the back, 3 middle, 2 front. Conrgats on the substrate coming in bro!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yea. Oops. You should share a bag or two with me.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang boy use gonna be able to farm the finest of plants with that der fancy dirt 

You have a idea of how deep of substrate you are goin to get with that? When do you plan on starting to plant? Id already be ripping into the bags. :hihi: Is that your Co2 reactor in the right corner? Cant wait to see the growth of this tank. Hope your putting some Persicaria kawagoeanum, would be cool to see a big bush of it. Especially since it can get tall.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SICK!! Bout time!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

no wonder you had to sell all those plants! :O lol gratz bro! 


- thefisherman


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Gonna be pretty hard to plant plants with that soil in the bags. Go get the scissors and let's get going!! :bounce:

Looks like a great project. Will keep my eyes on this one.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

dewalltheway said:


> Gonna be pretty hard to plant plants with that soil in the bags. Go get the scissors and let's get going!! :bounce:
> 
> Looks like a great project. Will keep my eyes on this one.





thefisherman said:


> no wonder you had to sell all those plants! :O lol gratz bro!
> 
> 
> - thefisherman





speedie408 said:


> SICK!! Bout time!





orchidman said:


> Wow!


Thanks, everyone! I sure wish I could cut those bags open now. However I still need to get slate for the driftwood I have stashed at work. I have a friend that is supposed to bring some in for me.



knuggs said:


> Dang boy use gonna be able to farm the finest of plants with that der fancy dirt
> 
> You have a idea of how deep of substrate you are goin to get with that? When do you plan on starting to plant? Id already be ripping into the bags. :hihi: Is that your Co2 reactor in the right corner? Cant wait to see the growth of this tank. Hope your putting some Persicaria kawagoeanum, would be cool to see a big bush of it. Especially since it can get tall.


Thanks, Knuggs. As soon as the driftwood is in I'm going to order a crap ton of plants of the swap, and grab some from work. I want to heavily plant this from the get go if I can get enough stems. Yup, that's my reactor. I should probably get a drop checker... I never used one on my other tank because I had a sump so I asn't worried about gassing the fish. I hadn't really thought about it, but I might.



Bahugo said:


> I see 8, 3 in the back, 3 middle, 2 front. Conrgats on the substrate coming in bro!


Thanks, Rich!



jkan0228 said:


> Oh yea. Oops. You should share a bag or two with me.


Haha, Let me think about that.:flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i bet 1 of those bags could fill a 10g completely!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Technically, it would fill a 10g 1/4th the way up. Since a 10g is about 40L 

Works perfect for a 20g.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Zac what did it cost you to ship that?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

rockwood said:


> Hey Zac what did it cost you to ship that?


The aquasoil? I can't remember, but I know it was $100+


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Yikes, so you're looking at about $375ish from AFA? Sigh, I'm really wanting to do the Aquasoil thing too but damn it why's it gotta be so expensive. 4 bills for dirt sucks.... especially if I do the 125 upgrade like I want this summer.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

rockwood said:


> Yikes, so you're looking at about $375ish from AFA? Sigh, I'm really wanting to do the Aquasoil thing too but damn it why's it gotta be so expensive. 4 bills for dirt sucks.... especially if I do the 125 upgrade like I want this summer.


Yup... :hihi: I wish it was cheaper. I keep telling myself I'll grow some awesome plants with it to make my money back, ha!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

That's kind of what I'm thinking. I know the benefits of having it are worth the expense, and there are no real alternatives, but damn. If I move to the 125g I'm looking at between 9-12 bags depending on how deep I want the substrate to be. Plus wood from Tom and some stone from who knows where. *cries*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

rockwood said:


> That's kind of what I'm thinking. I know the benefits of having it are worth the expense, and there are no real alternatives, but damn. If I move to the 125g I'm looking at between 9-12 bags depending on how deep I want the substrate to be. Plus wood from Tom and some stone from who knows where. *cries*


9 bags will get you 4" coverage on the entire bottom of an 18"x72" 125g tank, which should be more than sufficient to have some slopes and what not.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

miracle gro FTW! :O


- thefisherman


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Way to do it up right bro!!! I am always amazed at the people who will spend $100s on their tank and equipment and then try to skimp on the most inportant part...dirt. I know it sounds dumb, but there are very few plants that dont grow in dirt so why would you sell yourself short on cutting corners there? Good job man, I cant wait to see the wood come forth now!!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Any update on this?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zach is currently on the edge of dying(exaggerating a bit) but I think he's working on it.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Stoked on this. 120 is what i'm after, once i have a more permanent dwelling (NOT ON THE 3rd FLOOR).
Good luck with the tank, i'll be watching.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

aretreesfree said:


> Stoked on this. 120 is what i'm after, once i have a more permanent dwelling (NOT ON THE 3rd FLOOR).
> Good luck with the tank, i'll be watching.


Thanks, man!



jkan0228 said:


> Zach is currently on the edge of dying(exaggerating a bit) but I think he's working on it.


Haha thanks, Jeff.



Bahugo said:


> Any update on this?


Hey Rich! Jeff is correct I've been dying.. err sick for about a week, but I'm better now! :bounce: I picked up the paint for the background before I get sick, so in the next few days I'll work on that... I had planned to get the driftwood for my tank last week, but I missed work all that week since I was sick, so I still need to do that. Things are moving very slow, but that isn't all bad. Gives me time to think.



chad320 said:


> Way to do it up right bro!!! I am always amazed at the people who will spend $100s on their tank and equipment and then try to skimp on the most inportant part...dirt. I know it sounds dumb, but there are very few plants that dont grow in dirt so why would you sell yourself short on cutting corners there? Good job man, I cant wait to see the wood come forth now!!


 Thanks, brotha!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What you been sick with? Sucks Zach glad you are feeling better!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What you been sick with? Sucks Zach glad you are feeling better!


No clue, some super virus! Thanks, Rich.  Hopefully I will fine time to work on this tank soon.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Feel better this tank will be sick


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha that was funny.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

.............................................

Page 8 

.............................................

bump


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> .............................................
> 
> Page 8
> 
> ...


Been busy and still haven't gotten the slate for the driftwood... :hihi:

I'll talk to someone about that at work tomorrow.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Been busy and still haven't gotten the slate for the driftwood... :hihi:
> 
> I'll talk to someone about that at work tomorrow.


And what did they say?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> And what did they say?


I actually forgot... bahaha. Maybe I'll remember this Sunday.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I actually forgot... bahaha. Maybe I'll remember this Sunday.


Are you ever gonna set this up lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got the wood today! I'll try tonight some pics tonight.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I got all excited that you posted in here, thought I was going too see pics! Waiting.. waiting..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I got all excited that you posted in here, thought I was going too see pics! Waiting.. waiting..


In the middle of painting the back of the tank now! If that get's done by tonight (I should really do two coats) I'll work on the hardscape.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hardscape is done! And it only took 6 bags o' gold (Aquasoil) I'm actually pretty happy with it, which is surprising, but I need some opinions!

Pics in a few! Gotta clean the glass up and what not.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I know it's been a long thread with no pictures, and I apologize!

Anyway, here's the hardscape! Let me know what everyone thinks!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like you could add a few more pieces in there but that's a pretty nice scape.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I feel like you could add a few more pieces in there but that's a pretty nice scape.


Always open to suggestions, where do you recommend I add a few pieces in at? You could even do a fancy paint mockup.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good Zach. What kinda flora do you have in mind though, because that piece of wood laying near the center back will easily get swallowed depending on what plants you'll be using. 

Maybe have it sticking up at an angle if you can...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like you could have another piece sticking out on the right of that left piece that's laying right on the substrate.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good Zach. What kinda flora do you have in mind though, because that piece of wood laying near the center back will easily get swallowed depending on what plants you'll be using.
> 
> Maybe have it sticking up at an angle if you can...


Thanks Nick. Lots of stems, and probably some Erios! The goal is to keep this tank well pruned that way things don't get swallowed.

I can't angle that piece due to the way I had to slate it. However I may add another piece in that area.

Keep the comments coming, guys!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I feel like you could have another piece sticking out on the right of that left piece that's laying right on the substrate.


I'll see if I can find a piece that fits the spot well.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Scape looks good so far, I agree with what Nick said. I would add some more branches or else the DW will get swallowed up quickly


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I'll add one, maybe two more branches. I'll have to find some nice ones at work. Little unrelated, but I picked up a nice Green Phantom Pleco today!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice hardscape Zach! I kinda agree with the consensus opinion that more dw is needed! If this were my tank (which it isn't!), I would add a similar sized piece to the back left corner with the horizontal branches going over the existing horizontal branches. I like mounds of dw, though. It would be wise to not listen to my opinions!  Some branches coming "out" toward the front of the tank at a slight angle would look pretty cool, though....I'm just sayin'.

I'm sure that it'll look great whatever you decide to do though! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude. Your doing this like a BOSS! 

Looks great!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Dude. Your doing this like a BOSS!
> 
> Looks great!


Haha thanks a lot, Caton!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good... Depending on plan selection you may not need more wood in the tank...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Looking good... Depending on plan selection you may not need more wood in the tank...


Thanks, Craig

I think I'm going to add just one more branch if I can find one that looks nice. If not I'll leave it as is.

The plan is stems, but I am going to attempt to keep them well trimmed that way the hardscape isn't totally hidden. I plan to leave the front fairly open.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fairly open with a few buce and Erios popping out? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Fairly open with a few buce and Erios popping out? :hihi:


I'm thinking a carpet of hair grass in the front and most of the left side. The branch that is burried and laying on the substrate on the left will likely have Erios planted in from of that in a line, and then some sort of stem behind it.. likely a rotala that can be shaped well.

Back right corner will be hygro polysperma in front of that around the back of the large upright piece of wood will be persicaria 'kawagoeanum. Down the small slope to the far right I'm thinking limnophilla vietnam 'mini'

I'll shut up now..


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Im thinking that you should actually go and get this thing planted!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Im thinking that you should actually go and get this thing planted!


It's gonna be a pain since I'm going to do 100% RO.. I'll have to borrow the cistern from work, ha!

and I need to order the plants! Going to order what I can now (Will toss it in my other tank) But most of it will have to wait since it's softwater stuff..


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

hey zach i haven't read up thread yet... did you mention your plans for filtration? sump?


- thefisherman


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> hey zach i haven't read up thread yet... did you mention your plans for filtration? sump?
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Specs on page one, bro. Filtration is a sun sun Cf-500 Filled with seachem matrix, carbon pads, and filterfloss.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hard scape looks good


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Hard scape looks good


Thanks, 2in10! Nice seeing you here. I haven't seen you around the forum as much as I used to. How have you been?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

scape is cool! lets see some planted pics!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

zachary908 said:


> Always open to suggestions, where do you recommend I add a few pieces in at? You could even do a fancy paint mockup.


You might ponder using the hardscape material to make terraces to maintain the soil slope and level.


----------



## PlantedNewt (Mar 19, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> You might ponder using the hardscape material to make terraces to maintain the soil slope and level.


... Or you could use another piece of wood to add some contrast to the main piece, so that when it's fully planted you can make a small valley or something with foreground plants


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Filled the tank last night. Only have one piece of wood that wants to float..

Planted a few things.. (Hygro Polysperma, Hygro 'Araguaia', Ammania Gracillis, Bacopa Lanigera, Dwarf hair grass.

I have the following coming in in the next week or so...
(Synogonathus 'Manuas', Ludwigia Pantanal, Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum', Rotala Narrow Green, Rotala Colorata, Ludwigia 'Red'.

I will probably get some Ludwigia Glandulosa from work later.. I have some Rotala 'Butterfly', I just need to find a suitable spot for it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ludwigia Pantanl and Synogonathus 'Manaus' Came in today! Should have some tank pics up tonight now that the water is clear!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Current plant list:
Ammania Gracillis
Synogonathus 'Manaus'
Ludwigia 'Pantanal'
Hygro Polysperma
Hygro 'araguaia'
Rotala Butterfly
Dwarf hair grass
Fissidens
Bacopa Lanigera

Ignore the variegated anubias, it is just there till I find a home for it in another tank. The Bacopa will likely be replaced with Limnophila sp. Wavy when I can find some.

Between the Ammania and the Pantanal will be a row of Rotala Mexicana 'green' and some Tonina

The far right will either be all limnophila 'mini vietnam' or a row of ludwigia Glandulosa and some limnophila to the right of the Glandulosa

Enough with the stuff you guys could care less about... Here's the pic!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang that middle is empty! Hurry up and fill it boy!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Why so dark picture? You may want to leave little space between pantanal...Limnophila sp. Wavy is another weed you may not want in the tank...unless you want to trim weekly. use to grow 1-1.5"/day when I had it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dang that middle is empty! Hurry up and fill it boy!


Lots of stuff coming this week!  I'll update as I fill it in more.



Joraan said:


> Why so dark picture? You may want to leave little space between pantanal...Limnophila sp. Wavy is another weed you may not want in the tank...unless you want to trim weekly. use to grow 1-1.5"/day when I had it.


I didn't mess with camera settings, The ISO was set way low, so that is why it's dark. I'll get a brighter picture tonight, or when I get more plants in it. So you think I should spread it out a bit more? Hmm, I'll have to think about that then.. I could always just fill that whole row with more synogonathus... once I get more cash. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some better pics to share..

FTS








FTS plus surface scum. :help: I've never had to deal with this since I've always had a sump.. should I just point my powerhead to the waters surface?









Plant mound


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup, creating surface agitation/pointing the powerhead toward the surface will make that stuff go away 

Hardscapes looks pretty sick zach


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Jkan! I should have a few plants coming Monday, I'll get some pics that night or Tuesday night.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

mmmmm......clean and open....I like it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> mmmmm......clean and open....I like it!


Thanks, Howard! The right side will be planted up fairly well, but the whole left side will likely be open with the exception of the hairgrass, some blyxa, and possibly some erios.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Epicness.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Epicness.


Thanks much, Caton!  It is slowly getting there.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, 2in10! Nice seeing you here. I haven't seen you around the forum as much as I used to. How have you been?


I'm fine just not a lot going on and maybe a little burned out on forums. Comes and goes like the weather.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plants are really coloring up well!

I've been blasting the Co2 and lights while everything roots in. I got some rotala mexicana 'green' for in between the pantanal and Ammania today. Not really liking it in that spot though, so I might pick a different spot for it.

I have some ludwigia red, more synogonathus, and some other plants coming this week.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

You. Need. Moar. Pictures.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> You. Need. Moar. Pictures.


Did you see the ones I posted the other day? What do you think so far, bro?

Lights are off at the moment, but I plan to get some pictures up on Wednesday, I've got some cool stuff coming.  I also have some things coming in on Thursday!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome! cant wait for the plants to come in! it will look great!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Dude....I jam-pack the crap out of my tank with plants, so I'm coming from a slightly different perspective here....yours seems a bit minimalist to me 

But to be honest, whereas it seems a touch on the "needs more plants" side, it will be sweet. Nice hardscape, colorful plants....I see what it should turn into. Neat to see it in the beginning stages, Bro! You definitely have a good eye for scaping! 

Subscribed, playa.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> awesome! cant wait for the plants to come in! it will look great!


Thanks, Bob! roud:



crazydaz said:


> Dude....I jam-pack the crap out of my tank with plants, so I'm coming from a slightly different perspective here....yours seems a bit minimalist to me
> 
> But to be honest, whereas it seems a touch on the "needs more plants" side, it will be sweet. Nice hardscape, colorful plants....I see what it should turn into. Neat to see it in the beginning stages, Bro! You definitely have a good eye for scaping!
> 
> Subscribed, playa.


I'm with you, bro! Normally I do too, but I wanted to try something different this time. I've never actually tried to scape a tank, this is my first. It's actually only my third planted tank.

It definitely needs more plants. In addition to what you sent, I the followign coming: Blyxa japonica, Ludwigia Glandulosa, more Synigonathus, more hairgrass, some Nana Petite ( Not sure if it will go here) And some other stems to try. 

This tank is far from finished. It won't be jam packed like my last tank, but I hope it will look nice. Which is something I never achieved with my last scape. Thanks, Don! Means aalot coming from you bro!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

More pixls!!! The plants are growing great, especially the Pantanal! I just added the Ludwigia red and rotala 'narrow green' today. I also added some more synogonathus to fatten up that row. Thanks again, Crazydaz and the fisherman!

The empty spot between the L. 'red' and Ammania/rotala butterfly will likely be Tonina





































Rotala Mexicana 'green'









Pantanal


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks really great Zach!! Excellent placement with the plants, really nice colors on everything!! This is going to look pretty phenomenal as it fills in. If you don't get an algae problem, that is! LOL!

Really nice going Pal! 

What are the plans for the left side? The anubias looks a touch out of place. Some 'Colorata' along the background would add a nice orange-red and allow for a nice flow from one side of the tank to the other. I'm just sayin'.......


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Looks really great Zach!! Excellent placement with the plants, really nice colors on everything!! This is going to look pretty phenomenal as it fills in. If you don't get an algae problem, that is! LOL!
> 
> Really nice going Pal!
> 
> What are the plans for the left side? The anubias looks a touch out of place. Some 'Colorata' along the background would add a nice orange-red and allow for a nice flow from one side of the tank to the other. I'm just sayin'.......


Thanks a ton, Don! Shh!!! Don't say algae, it hasn't found my tank yet. :help:

:hihi: The anubias looks killer out of place! It is just there cause I have no room for it. It will go in my shrimp tank when I clean it up. I'm thinking a bunch of blyxa on the left side, with the sea of hairgrass in front. I might put some colorata there though. roud:


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

What type of dwarf hairgrass do you have in there right now? "Normal"? I would say that you will need to keep it low, or else it may look a little weird with the blyxa. 

'Colorata' not necessary!  I was kidding around.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> What type of dwarf hairgrass do you have in there right now? "Normal"? I would say that you will need to keep it low, or else it may look a little weird with the blyxa.
> 
> 'Colorata' not necessary!  I was kidding around.


I believe it is Parvula. Yeah, I plan to do frequent mow jobs once it grows in good. 

You never know, I may try it!


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow beautiful colors. what is the secret for such "red" colors. Where do you get the plants from?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chizpa305 said:


> Wow beautiful colors. what is the secret for such "red" colors. Where do you get the plants from?


Thanks, Chizpa! I can't take 100% credit for the color of the plants just yet. A lot of them are new. I can say the Ammania and Pantanal have became more red since I got them.

I got the plants from a variety of members on this forum. Joraan, Manini, Crazydaz, thefisherman, Speedie 408. All great people, I highly recommend them! 

Some of the plants I had from previous tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice job with the plant selection and placement brotha. Can't wait to see it in all it's glory.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank looks good so far man.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice job with the plant selection and placement brotha. Can't wait to see it in all it's glory.


Thanks, brotha! Glory or algae farm, which will come first? :hihi:



cableguy69846 said:


> The tank looks good so far man.


Thanks, Cable.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Boy it's getting crowded in there! Lol I think your plan with the Blyxa will be pretty nice. Just make sure to replant it often so it doesn't uproot itself.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Boy it's getting crowded in there! Lol I think your plan with the Blyxa will be pretty nice. Just make sure to replant it often so it doesn't uproot itself.


Crowded in a good way, or a bad way? (Is there even a good crowded??) I've never messed with it, so I have clue what you mean..  Like actually up root it and replant???


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say space it out so when it grows out it'll fill in the spaces. 

Yep. Literally uproot it, chop down on it and replant.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'd say space it out so when it grows out it'll fill in the spaces.
> 
> Yep. Literally uproot it, chop down on it and replant.


There is space be tween the rows... you will be able to tell better when it grows more. I'm not uprooting and moving things now. :flick:

Gotcha.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

been waiting on this tank since you broke down the last one..just havent seen the new journal til today..everything looks great! That ludwigia pantanal looks awesome in there also..

I dunno if you said it already though I didn't see, what do you dose in there for ferts? Like doing schedual or what have ya..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> been waiting on this tank since you broke down the last one..just havent seen the new journal til today..everything looks great! That ludwigia pantanal looks awesome in there also..
> 
> I dunno if you said it already though I didn't see, what do you dose in there for ferts? Like doing schedual or what have ya..


Thanks, Sketch! I'm glad you like it. Pantanal is one of my favorite plants, such great color.

I'm dosing PPS-Pro solutions. 1-2 milliliters per 10gallons. I alternate between macros and micros. I mixed 18grams of Iron Chelate into 500ml of water and I've been dosing 10ml of that daily. So I'm dosing quite lean, but still getting nice colors, and the growth has been manageable.

*Update*
I added more hairgrass (5 pots) And a small clump of Nana 'Petite'. I also added some emersed Ludwigia Glandulosa, but I never have much luck converting that plant, so I will likely pick up some from a seller on here.

Also added a group of 25 Amanos to combat the inevitable algae outbreak! (It isn't here yet though! )


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> More pixls!!! The plants are growing great, especially the Pantanal! I just added the Ludwigia red and rotala 'narrow green' today. I also added some more synogonathus to fatten up that row. Thanks again, Crazydaz and the fisherman!
> 
> The empty spot between the L. 'red' and Ammania/rotala butterfly will likely be Tonina
> 
> ...


Great looking scape, this will be awesome when it fills in.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah looking great, love the colors! Especially that pantanal!! You use all RO? Planning on putting anything by the filter intake or just waiting for the grass to grow?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Yeah looking great, love the colors! Especially that pantanal!! You use all RO? Planning on putting anything by the filter intake or just waiting for the grass to grow?


Thanks, Knuggs! Actually I just planted some Blyxa Japonica there last night.  Yup, all RO.

The pantanal is even more colorful now, I'll try to get some pics up this evening.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats what I thought. I tried the pantanal in my tap and it failed. Usually I have pretty good luck transitioning plants that are for soft water but that is one of the only ones that I have tried that I could not get to work. Wish I could though cause the colors on them are amazing!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had Pantanal growing well in tap for a bit in my old tank, but once I trimmed it it nust kinda melted from the roots up. :/


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah that's what happened to mine. The ones I got were trimming and it melted bottom up. Wish I could keep it but not planning on switching parameters anytime soon. Anyway you could get a pic of the peacock gobies so I can judge them? I'm a lil picky when it comes to my livestock. How many do you have and how much?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

So, any updated pics yet showing the blyxa in there Mr. Zach?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Been away for a few days, sorry for the lack of updates. I expected to come home to an algae farm, but instead I came home to some nice growth and the plants were pearling.  I'll get some pictures tonight. Bacopa and Pantanal need trimmed already!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Blyxa seemed to melt a little, along with a few stems of Ludwigia 'red' oddly the L, 'Red' only melted in one spot of the row the very front.. Very odd. The rest of it is growing great though, along with everything else!

Here are some updated pictures. Listed a few things on the swap as I need to trim the pantanal and B. Lanigera.

FTS









Pantanal (Color is better in person)









Bacopa Lanigera









Ammania Gracillis and Rotala 'Butterfly' (Color of these is also better in person)


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks wonderful, Zach! Love the Pantanal!! The entire tank seems to be coming along nicely. I would suggest adding some more driftwood; as was commented on earlier in this thread, the HG has covered up the existing driftwood, so there is nothing really to show one side of the tank "leading" to the other side, if you know what I mean.

The L. sp. 'Red' probably melted due to your inferior environmental conditions.  LOL!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Looks wonderful, Zach! Love the Pantanal!! The entire tank seems to be coming along nicely. I would suggest adding some more driftwood; as was commented on earlier in this thread, the HG has covered up the existing driftwood, so there is nothing really to show one side of the tank "leading" to the other side, if you know what I mean.
> 
> The L. sp. 'Red' probably melted due to your inferior environmental conditions.  LOL!!


Thanks, Don! Where do you recommend I add more wood? I like it as is, but am not against trying another piece or two. I might even be able to lift that piece on the left up a bit so you can see it more.

Haha, Sure! :flick: Only a few stems melted!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, Zach, I should have been more clear....

The branch or "finger" leading from the DW on the right to the left side of the tank is now mostly covered my the HG. In so doing, it is disrupting the "continuity" of the tank. Right now, the tank has two VERY distinct sides without anything really joining them together. The DW "finger" would have helped doing that, but it is now covered by the HG at the bottom. That is where I would propose adding either a piece of DW there, or as you suggest, add a piece to the left if you want two distinct sides to be featured.

In any event, your colors look great!! The plants are doing quite well in there!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I see exactly what you mean. :thumbsup:

I think I will try to raise the driftwood branch on the left up a bit and see if that helps! 

I'll also trim the hairgrass down now that it has adjusted a bit.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woah! Those are some really nice colors. What bulbs do you have? 

Btw check out my teaser in my 95 journal.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Woah! Those are some really nice colors. What bulbs do you have?
> 
> Btw check out my teaser in my 95 journal.



Thanks, Jeff! 3x 10k bulbs and 3x UVL Actinic White bulbs. 

Will do!

I trimmed and replanted the rotala butterfly a bit ago! Hopefully I can form a nice bush of this amazing plant.

I also added 20 rummynose from my 75g.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

What ever happened to the Nana 'Petite'?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

styxx said:


> What ever happened to the Nana 'Petite'?


Only added a small clump. It is the the fork of the driftwood branch in front, I can get a picture up in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

This sure was short lived... the tank busted a seal last night... Bottom panel separated from the silicone in front. Lots of flooding 50+ gallons. Marineland should replace it, but I'll likely lose most of the plants and live stock...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Zach...  This tank was really coming together nicely. I hope that you will receive the proper compensation from Marineland for the trouble. Let me know if i can do anything to help out.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh no!!!
Sorry to hear -- good luck getting everything sorted out


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

What!?!? Dam that sucks, sorry to hear that Zach! I had to double read, was hard to believe! I couldn't imagine how you felt and hope I never have to experience that feeling. Very unfortunate but hope it doesn't detour you from keepin on. You gonna get another 120 to replace it?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

BRO!!!! I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope it didn't ruin anything, especially your affinity for this hobby! Best to move on and get back on the horse. That really sucks though!!

I have more plants that I can send you whenever you are ready for free!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> So sorry to hear that Zach...  This tank was really coming together nicely. I hope that you will receive the proper compensation from Marineland for the trouble. Let me know if i can do anything to help out.


Thanks, Phillip. I will speak with someone from Marineland Monday. Wish me luck1



roybot73 said:


> Oh no!!!
> Sorry to hear -- good luck getting everything sorted out


Thank you, roybot.



knuggs said:


> What!?!? Dam that sucks, sorry to hear that Zach! I had to double read, was hard to believe! I couldn't imagine how you felt and hope I never have to experience that feeling. Very unfortunate but hope it doesn't detour you from keepin on. You gonna get another 120 to replace it?


Yeah, It was a new tank, and under warranty. They should replace it without too much trouble, otherwise I'm sure my boss will give them an earful...



crazydaz said:


> BRO!!!! I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope it didn't ruin anything, especially your affinity for this hobby! Best to move on and get back on the horse. That really sucks though!!
> 
> I have more plants that I can send you whenever you are ready for free!


Thanks, Don. So far everything looks to be ok. We'll have to see if there is any damage to the floor. I was pretty upset for a bit, and considered just calling it quits, but that would be too easy. I'll be redoing this thing ASAP!

I stuck all my plants in a holding tank, so hopefully they will be okay. If not I'll hit you up, bro.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man that so sucks Zach, sorry to hear. Marineland might reimburse you on the plants and livestock. Definitely worth a shot.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

No, that is horrible! this was growing into such a beautiful tank! I hope your floor wasn't ruined because of all the water dumped..Well good luck on everything, hope everything comes back together! also once you set it back up, if you need any plants LMK and I am willing to help you out as well!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro! That sucks... I was so looking forward to the build of this tank... LMK as well if you need any help


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

:icon_sad:

Marineland does take care of their customers...worth a shot...

Lmk if any: am here for you Lad.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Man that so sucks Zach, sorry to hear. Marineland might reimburse you on the plants and livestock. Definitely worth a shot.


Thanks, 2in10! A new tank is good enough.



sketch804 said:


> No, that is horrible! this was growing into such a beautiful tank! I hope your floor wasn't ruined because of all the water dumped..Well good luck on everything, hope everything comes back together! also once you set it back up, if you need any plants LMK and I am willing to help you out as well!


I think the floor will be ok. Thanks, Sketch!



jkan0228 said:


> Bro! That sucks... I was so looking forward to the build of this tank... LMK as well if you need any help


Me too.. Thanks, Jeff. 



Joraan said:


> :icon_sad:
> 
> Marineland does take care of their customers...worth a shot...
> 
> Lmk if any: am here for you Lad.


Thanks, AJ. I'll probably buy another batch of stuff from you if my stuff doesn't make it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck Zach!.....Look on the bright side...you now get to start with a blank canvas....look forward to the new one.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh that is really bad!! I used your tank as an inspiration. You had one of the most colorful and healthy aquatic plants that I've seen


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Good luck Zach!.....Look on the bright side...you now get to start with a blank canvas....look forward to the new one.


Thanks, Howard! Yeah, I think I will keep it as close to the same as possible, because I was quite happy with is. I may make the rows a bit further apart though. Just so it's easier to trim.


Chizpa305 said:


> Oh that is really bad!! I used your tank as an inspiration. You had one of the most colorful and healthy aquatic plants that I've seen


Wow, thanks for the compliment. It means a lot. I attribute a lot of my success to the quality plants I got from members on this forum.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude... WTF?!?! I was looking forward to seeing your tank blossom, brother! 

Oh well... maybe it was meant to be so you can do it even better this time around!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Dude... WTF?!?! I was looking forward to seeing your tank blossom, brother!
> 
> Oh well... maybe it was meant to be so you can do it even better this time around!


Thanks, homie. I'm on the up and up now! Hopefully I'll get a new tank by Wednesday.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, it's warming up so run a fan and if you have carpet, pull the sucker up and air out the padding and jute backing good.

Before you lay the padding back, spray some Excel on the foam pad to kill the fungi/bacteria, then have the carpet shampooed good in a few days.

Hardwood or other, dry the heck out of the place as good as you can.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

zach man i just popped on and read what happened, i'm sorry to hear the poopy news 

no worries bro, i got more belem for u, just let me know 


- thefisherman


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thnaks, guys.

Quick update... the new tank should be here in about 2 weeks... I thought it would be Wednesday, but supposedly they need to special order it. *sigh* Things are never easy. Hopefully the plants do okay in the holding tank for now... I have some coming in this week too, cause I thought the new tank would be here :hihi:.. guess they are going in the holding tank too.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thnaks, guys.
> 
> Quick update... the new tank should be here in about 2 weeks... I thought it would be Wednesday, but supposedly they need to special order it. *sigh* Things are never easy. Hopefully the plants do okay in the holding tank for now... I have some coming in this week too, cause I thought the new tank would be here :hihi:.. guess they are going in the holding tank too.


Should have had your manager call and say it was a display tank, and that it didn't look good too the customers who were in the shop at the time a bunch of who are regulars and can't say they were too impressed with the quality of your craftsmanship. Lol, they would have overnighted you one. :red_mouth

Glad things are getting worked out for you though, sorry that that happened, leaky/blown tanks are no fun.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Should have had your manager call and say it was a display tank, and that it didn't look good too the customers who were in the shop at the time a bunch of who are regulars and can't say they were too impressed with the quality of your craftsmanship. Lol, they would have overnighted you one. :red_mouth
> 
> Glad things are getting worked out for you though, sorry that that happened, leaky/blown tanks are no fun.


Funny thing is they told my boss 6 weeks... he ended up getting them to do it in 2. Lol


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Funny thing is they told my boss 6 weeks... he ended up getting them to do it in 2. Lol


Wow, really? I'm pretty surprised by that. 

correct me if I'm wrong but aren't topfin and marine land the same aquariums (just renamed)? I have had a bad string of luck with their aquariums.. past four I have bought have leaked or had a bad seal or silicone all over the glass. :angryfire


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich, I think aqueon is the same as topfin. Marineland is made by perfecto.. that could be where most tanks are made.

Once I stop being lazy I will post a picture of the holding tank for anyone that is interested.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

*cough* Any updates on the new tank coming in Zach? Hows everything holding up in the holding tank?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> *cough* Any updates on the new tank coming in Zach? Hows everything holding up in the holding tank?


Tank is up and going! Set it up yesterday.  I'll get pics up when it looks a bit nicer.

Some plants flourished in the holding tank. While others melted down due to lack of water flow. (too much plant mass in a small tank)


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No way dude that really sucks, how old was the tank???? Was it you that just got a tank but the silicone was not bonded well in the corner and got returned?? This is horrible, plants, fish, shrimp, etc., thank god you had another tank to keep all your stuff it, it could be worse remember the 75 g Scolley built and then had to keep everything in a trash can and buy his wife a new couch.

Let me know what happens with Marineland, I'm sitting 6 inches from one!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, I've caught up a little now but I still need the questions above answered. The new setup in nice and I don't know how I missed all this because I usually look at your journal. There's no way you used all 8 bags of AS, is there??? I'm just trying AS for the first time and it's weird, I had little bits of wood and straw like material float out of it and the ammonia spike is insane, but it is definitely holding the pH down, too bad it's in a low tech because I love the colors your getting from it.

I think I'm still confused, is the 120 just new and you still have the 75, I'm in the Twilight Zone or something.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> No way dude that really sucks, how old was the tank???? Was it you that just got a tank but the silicone was not bonded well in the corner and got returned?? This is horrible, plants, fish, shrimp, etc., thank god you had another tank to keep all your stuff it, it could be worse remember the 75 g Scolley built and then had to keep everything in a trash can and buy his wife a new couch.
> 
> Let me know what happens with Marineland, I'm sitting 6 inches from one!





150EH said:


> Ok, I've caught up a little now but I still need the questions above answered. The new setup in nice and I don't know how I missed all this because I usually look at your journal. There's no way you used all 8 bags of AS, is there??? I'm just trying AS for the first time and it's weird, I had little bits of wood and straw like material float out of it and the ammonia spike is insane, but it is definitely holding the pH down, too bad it's in a low tech because I love the colors your getting from it.
> 
> I think I'm still confused, is the 120 just new and you still have the 75, I'm in the Twilight Zone or something.


I'll try to clear up the confusion! 

I got a brand new 120g to replace my 75g, and all was well till it busted about two weeks after being filled. In the pictures I only had 7 bags of AS in there, the slope in back is huge! 

Wednesday I picked up the new tank and set it back up I planted it up yesterday. I'm going top post pictures soon. I put in a total of eight bags of AS this time for an even bigger slope.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Careful! You don't want H2S2 gas building up in that slope!! That would be frustrating!

Need pictures, bro!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see the pics. Please post them before 10pm pacific time so I can sleep early tonight :hihi: 

Anything different about the hardscape and what not?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> Careful! You don't want H2S2 gas building up in that slope!! That would be frustrating!
> 
> Need pictures, bro!!


I've actually been wondering a good way to prevent that... ideas? I hate MT snails.. I was hoping the plant roots would be enough (Wishful thinking)



jkan0228 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see the pics. Please post them before 10pm pacific time so I can sleep early tonight :hihi:
> 
> Anything different about the hardscape and what not?


No pics tonight.. nothing worth looking at yet, and I'm tired. Just finished a 3.25 mile run on the treadmill.

It is slightly different, slightly.. probably nothing anyone other than myself will notice.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Did Marineland give you a new tank or any buget for losses?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, mts probably wouldn't get down far enough to disturb all of the substrate to release all the gas anyhow. You could use a skewer a few times per week and poke into the substrate to manually release the gas, but it isn't incredibly effective (though, it is better nothing!). The best way is to simply not use as much substrate, but I have a suspision that you won't be removing any at this point. You may have to, ultimately, for the health of the plants.

Try and see....you may be ok.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Still no pics? *cough*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Still no pics? *cough*


It' still pretty ugly!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

They all start ugly and metamorphose to beauty. We want to see what you came up with.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

That's why they call it a "journal thread," son! Even mature scapes that look great have some ugly, in-between phases.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> That's why they call it a "journal thread," son! Even mature scapes that look great have some ugly, in-between phases.



You have a point, sir. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> They all start ugly and metamorphose to beauty. We want to see what you came up with.


Pretty close to the last scape actually. Pictures tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

If you want ugly go look at the first 20 pages, make that 30 pages of my journal. Alright 40 pages.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got back from the movies... I have to workout in a bit. If I have time afterwords I will get you all some ugly pictures of my ugly tank. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pictures so we can all go to sleep tonight > you working out. :hihi:


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

:tongue: Excuses, excuses!

MAKE TIME!!!! LOL!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> :tongue: Excuses, excuses!
> 
> MAKE TIME!!!! LOL!


Darn! I figured everyone would forget. I'll get a quick fts in a second.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I tried to get pics... really did... for some reason they all turned out horribly. I will have to get some tomorrow when I have more time.

for now here is a little teaser. I know the plants look un healthy... they are bouncing back from being in the holding tank. You should have seen them when I planted them in here!

Maybe I should make this tank a synogonathus farm, because it grows like a champ for me! This all came from the plants I originally had.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Love the Belem! That's some mad, mad growth of that Zach. It looks great and healthy! I see a few springs of Syn Lotus, too, right? Is that "Kawagoeanum" in there too?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Don! Tonina Fluviatillis 'Lotus blossom'  It isn't doing so hot, but hopefully it will make a comeback now that it is in this tank.
That is actually my ammania gracillis.  It got some algae in the holding tank, and I'm growing it and trimming it to get it looking nice again. All the pinkish color is new growth. The rest is mainly from the holding tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Everything looks nice and healthy!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get some Synoganthus Uapos(spelling) bro! 

Other than that it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

How's the tank dude get some pics up


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, Zach!!!  Where've ya' been???


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*crickets*


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

he doesn't like us anymore


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry guys, I've just been so busy with non fish tank related stuff, that I haven't had time to keep up with the tank... It's a complete mess right now. syngonathus littering the for ground, plants floating in the top, dirty glass, and I switched up the placement, so everything is short right now...

It's nothing worth looking at.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

...."yet." It's not worth looking at YET, Zach!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, Rich..

Tank might as well be gone. I sold of a fair amount of plants since I didn't have time for it.

It's almost only syngonanthus 'Belem' And a few plants here and there now. When I get time I'm probably going to turn it into a low tech. New scape and all. I just never was able to get things how I wanted after the tank busted.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

That sucks man, I know the feeling. Hope you get it set up with pics eventually!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks bro, me too!

Honestly I was just never happy with it after it broke and I lost the drive to make it better. One of these days I'll put some time into it and make it worth looking at!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It won't be long and the seasons will change, so you might get inspired to get back to it!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahh that's just too bad that you lost the drive to keep it going after the tank burst. Your 75 looked pretty good (read through that journal...great pics and loved those Gardneri Killifish!) When you started your upgraded tank, what a start it was! Your placement of color was incredible and the hardscape was just perfect. You obviously have an eye for details and I encourage you to try again. Just remember how much you enjoyed it before. Try to let the tank break slip past you and move forward with your tank and start a fresh design! I know I am new to this thread which obviously died in July, but I just have to put my two cents in. :icon_roll You had such a great start! Maybe now, after some time has passed, you can get back up on that "seaHorse" and put together a new aquagarden!

I sure hope that you do. I would love to see what you do with your aquascape talents!


----------

